# Michigan Grouse Hunters



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Dave Medema said..."I think it could supplement RGS with a narrow focus on local projects. It could be a side pool of money to provide funding for RGS sponsored projects."

I would not support something like that, as I think it would get gobbled up by RGS at some point, and it would get harder and harder to determine where the funds from Michigan were actually going. 

Mac, when you said..."My vision which is only my vision is that the organization would use whatever funds that were raised to pay for on the ground habitat work on state land."

Well, the Michigan Wild Turkey Hunters Association, and probably a lot of other little statewide species specific groups, have been trying to do just exactly that for many years...problem is, the DNR is kind of funny about allowing any type of habitat augmentation or planting by anyone other then the DNR...even when you work very closely and have the support of an entire chain of regional wildlife biologists, even the state upland guy, Al Stewart. I know, we've been trying for years...and years...and gotten a eighth of what we wanted to do actually done. 

I would suggest you talk to a wide range of people in the DNR knowlegeable about many different areas of the DNR about your thoughts, then set up a workgroup of sportsmen to talk about what you've discovered you can and cannot do, and go from there.


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

Funny how all things start and end with the DNR. Round and round we go. Only its not funny anymore. Sickening would be a good place to start.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Grayphase said:


> Funny how all things start and end with the DNR. Round and round we go. Only its not funny anymore. Sickening would be a good place to start.


As "funny" as it may seem. I for one would rather have one central organization responsible for the management of the natural resources than a bunch of society's federations and unlimited's that have an "idea" of how they want things managed.

I'm not saying the DNR does a great job, or even a good job for that matter, but I sure don't want a bunch of groups running willie nillie doing whatever they please.


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

Last I heard prices on pine and hardwood pulpwood had increased 30% to $11.90 and $10.40 a ton respectively. Could be weather related or maybe the fact economically mill inventories are low and they are willing to pay more to fill orders. Either way it is finding a home. Hunters need to light a fire under the DNR and USFS. Doesnt matter how much money is raised its imperative that the DNR and USFS change policy or its all for naught. Lucky your point is well taken. Be careful what you wish for is something we should all live by.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Grayphase said:


> Either way it is finding a home. Hunters need to light a fire under the DNR and USFS. Doesnt matter how much money is raised its imperative that the DNR and USFS change policy or its all for naught.


That right there is key. As a group, I think we tend to sit back and wait while the tree huggers are out there raising a fuss to save some trees. 
You do not need to be a part of a "group" to voice your opinion to the DNR.
The squeeky wheel gets the oil.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

sorry did not have time to go through all the posts, so sorry if this is already been brought out. RGS rd Bruce is trying to put together a board to work together as regeons . funding and work areas as pet projects. does this give the hands on you want within the rgs banner with its support, this board controls the funds for its projects this is raised within rgs chapters


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> Dave Medema said..."I think it could supplement RGS with a narrow focus on local projects. It could be a side pool of money to provide funding for RGS sponsored projects."
> 
> I would not support something like that, as I think it would get gobbled up by RGS at some point, and it would get harder and harder to determine where the funds from Michigan were actually going.
> 
> Mac, when you said..."My vision which is only my vision is that the organization would use whatever funds that were raised to pay for on the ground habitat work on state land."


Linda, I can only give my thoughts as I've not spoken to Mac or anyone here about this. 

My vision was to work side by side with RGS. It would be a separate pool of money that would provide funding or grants to RGS projects without any red tape or hastle. If a chapter had a project, they would request funds. Easy peasy. If the state needed support on a project, we would write the check ASAP. My vision is that this isn't for everyone. But, there are many 
RGS members that would like to support RGS more in terms of funding but truly don't need or want anything the banquets have to offer. Do I REALLY need another print, gun slip, or piece of jewelry from RGS? I'll continue to support RGS, attend events, etc. but would prefer to simply write a larger check knowing the funds will be used directly in Michigan. This would be in addition to my current RGS giving. Again, not for everyone.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Dave Medema said:


> Linda, I can only give my thoughts as I've not spoken to Mac or anyone here about this.
> 
> My vision was to work side by side with RGS. It would be a separate pool of money that would provide funding or grants to RGS projects without any red tape or hastle. If a chapter had a project, they would request funds. Easy peasy. If the state needed support on a project, we would write the check ASAP. My vision is that this isn't for everyone. But, there are many
> RGS members that would like to support RGS more in terms of funding but truly don't need or want anything the banquets have to offer. Do I REALLY need another print, gun slip, or piece of jewelry from RGS? I'll continue to support RGS, attend events, etc. but would prefer to simply write a larger check knowing the funds will be used directly in Michigan. This would be in addition to my current RGS giving. Again, not for everyone.


Dave,
I like your perspective on this and in simple terms like that I think you and Mac are right. It could work. I think you'd have to start out with a small group of guys who are willing to put up a serious amount of money to kick start the program and by doing the 501c3 I think you could get a goodly amount of people to chip in some big donations. I think the best way would be to save a ton and have it be self sustaining like a trust fund.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Dave Medema said:


> Linda, I can only give my thoughts as I've not spoken to Mac or anyone here about this.
> 
> My vision was to work side by side with RGS....


Dave, thanks for taking the time to explain your take on this. You may have changed my mind on it. I could get on board with what you laid out. If the group can come up with the money, this thing has some real potential.


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

Again, from my perspective, you wouldn't need a separate 501c3 and all that entails. 

Several options are available in the foundation world where we would simply open an account, accept assets, have them invested conservatively in a donor advised fund, and then write checks out of the fund. There is no reporting necessary. Anyone could contribute to the account. You can set up a "board" to approve spending. Cost is 1% per year of the funds invested and not spent. If the fund is used as a pass thru vehicle, the cost is really, really low. The recipients of the money has some limitations and must be nonprofits. I envisioned this separate from RGS but with them being the primary recipient as projects arise. Contributions to the fund are fully deductible.

What brought this to my world was simply sitting at the RGS banquets with my buds. All of us were/are life sponsors and just feel silly buying a few raffle tickets, a couple auction items etc. We don't really need or want what is available but would prefer to just write a check, donate some stock(avoid some capital gains) and have that money spent on Michigan projects....on the ground Michigan projects.

What I envision isn't for everyone. Picking a "board" could be interesting. Approving funding would be a riot.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

please dont divide the group any farther, there are thing in place with the rgs to do what you would like to acomplish. this is when we need to bring in more members not create a confused path. unit and direct the Rgs to the path that best benifits the state. Talk with Bruce and move in a healthy direction. call me I will help. but we have tools in place to do what you want. 269-3421337 Jim. lets work together to make this a better state for the birds


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

Jim. I'm not thinking of this as an "instead of" RGS thing. I'm thinking "in addition to" current RGS contributions. Again, what I envision isn't for everyone. I've considered just writing RGS a bigger check but they don't have the ability to set it aside for specific projects in Michigan. My thought was to pool money with other donors and have it set aside. When RGS wants to do a project, they send us a request and we cut a check. We have 20 life sponsors in the Grand Rapids chapter alone. That's 20 people that have donated $10k and may be interested in giving more. I'm still trying to figure out if and how it could work. I'd love to talk to Bruce, Mac and all others about making grouse habitat in Michigan.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

mac I think the system is already in place , lets get together with bruce . I will catch you monday or so


----------



## English Setter Gal (Sep 19, 2008)

Count us in! Our support for RGS will continue as usual. :bouncy:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Dave Medema said:


> Jim. I'm not thinking of this as an "instead of" RGS thing. I'm thinking "in addition to" current RGS contributions. Again, what I envision isn't for everyone. I've considered just writing RGS a bigger check but they don't have the ability to set it aside for specific projects in Michigan. My thought was to pool money with other donors and have it set aside. When RGS wants to do a project, they send us a request and we cut a check. We have 20 life sponsors in the Grand Rapids chapter alone. That's 20 people that have donated $10k and may be interested in giving more. I'm still trying to figure out if and how it could work. I'd love to talk to Bruce, Mac and all others about making grouse habitat in Michigan.


Dave and Mac do you think you could get enough money to have some sort of endowment? Or are you guys thinking more along the lines of raising money every year and spending it?


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

BIGSP said:


> Dave and Mac do you think you could get enough money to have some sort of endowment? Or are you guys thinking more along the lines of raising money every year and spending it?


I can only speak for myself. Personally, an endowment doesn't interest me. I'd prefer to raise money and spent it on worthy projects. My goal isn't to manage money and have meetings. I want projects, habitat, and grouse. I'm a simple guy.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Dave Medema said:


> I can only speak for myself. Personally, an endowment doesn't interest me. I'd prefer to raise money and spent it on worthy projects. My goal isn't to manage money and have meetings. I want projects, habitat, and grouse. I'm a simple guy.


Sounds good to me but, I still wonder if a certain percentage of each years take should be set aside so, eventually there will be enough money in the trust to be almost self sustaining. I do agree though that money spent right away for people to be able to see where their money goes would be a good thing. 

One other thought would be to work with private land owners who only allow RGS members to hunt their property. That might help drive RGS numbers. Just a thought.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

Instead of habitat projects fund a Lobbyist at the state level to help fight legislation that hurts habitat and to reverse current legislation which is destroying habitat in MI.
Or maybe a web site that list proposed legislation and it&#8217;s would be effect on habitat and hunting. Have place on the web site for generic letters to state officials and each of us could submit a copy of the letter to our representative either in favor or against the proposed legislation.


----------

